# Key West Bound!!!!



## bamaben (Oct 19, 2007)

:thumbup:

I'm taking my family down to Key West in two weeks for a little diving and fishing. I'm hauling my cousins 26' Mako down too. 

Anyone have any suggestions for Lobster or grouper holes??:whistling:

I plan on picking up a dive camera to take a few pics..... Let me know if you have one for sale!!!!


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

My son and I will fly in to key west from the 5 -- 8 and in duck key from 9 -- 11th. No numbers yet but plan to have some after this trip. Good luck with the bug hunt.

OHH YEAH. Not to ruine your day but spreading awareness.
An advisory has been sent out to watch for patients coming in with fever, HA, & other symptoms who have recently been out of the country (extensively in Puerto Rico with continued transmission into *Key West, FL*). There is an outbreak of a virus called the Dengue virus and it's spread by mosquitos. Takes 3-14 days to see symptoms, so may not see symptoms until after they have returned from vacation. The most common form of the virus is self-limiting (meaning it runs its course and is done...like the common cold), but a small percentage can get the form that is hemorrhagic...meaning it causes extensive bleeding throughout the body.

There is no vaccine or antiviral drug for the virus.

So, wear LOTS of mosquito repellant!!!!!!

Now that I've scared to you to death 
Have a good day!


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

You can always dive the dig outs that are on both sides of sigbee.When the corps made the island they dug the shelf around it down to eight feet in some places over 60 % of the island. But they still needed to build it up another 2 feet. So they dug two deep areas on the west and east side of the road. They are around 35 feet deep and at times will hold alot of lobster. They are not hard to find just be care full getting to them because. As a kid we would swim over and snorkle them. We even had names for them the black hole to the west and betty hole to the east. The reason we called it betty is that is the name we call nurse sharks there. Gene


----------

